# What breed of domestic goat...



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

What breed of domestic goat has horns that look really neat. I know this is sort of a silly question but I seriously do want to know. I may try do something with the horns in the future if I can find a breed I like. Meat goats with some really impressive horns would be best. 
Thanks!


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know if it would be typical of this cross, but I had a Nubian/pygmy cross that I didn't get disbudded in time. In addition, because of some other things going on at the time, he didn't get castrated until he was older. He grew a really impressive "rack." Totally unlike anything I have ever seen. Really wide at the base and a really neat curve to them. 

Unfortunately, he would use them to get his way.

Of course, the Nubian/pygmy cross wouldn't qualify as "meat."

Janis


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

Janis Sauncy said:


> I don't know if it would be typical of this cross, but I had a Nubian/pygmy cross that I didn't get disbudded in time. In addition, because of some other things going on at the time, he didn't get castrated until he was older. He grew a really impressive "rack." Totally unlike anything I have ever seen. Really wide at the base and a really neat curve to them.
> 
> Unfortunately, he would use them to get his way.
> 
> ...


Thanks Janis. Do you have any ideas on if the big rack came from the Nubian or the pygmy bloodlines?


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know. I currently have a couple of pygmies with horns that aren't anything like "Joey's". All Nubians I've had have been disbudded so I can't say what their's are like if left to grow.

I've wondered, too, if the reason, or part of it, that his horns grew the way they did was hormonal, since he didn't become "wether-ized" until he was fairly mature.

Janis


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

The nicest horns I've ever seen have been on Jacob sheep, rather than goats.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

How about these? They're Kikos


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

If you're thinking horns like those Kikos, you might have to plan the housing and fencing around horns... Horned bucks can ruin fencing in minutes to get to does... which can be very bad if it's the off season and you don't want some young does bred or somesuch. Also, horned goats can easily get stuck in fencing and die. With horns that big, you're going to have to have something with a large door. Not a three sider, either, because those are too drafty to be good housing for goats, especially not breeding does.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

Catalinas & Angoras. Spanish meat goats can have nice racks too. You can do a Google search on "goat hunt" as domestic goats and Merino/Jacob sheep with big horns have become popular on "hunting" ranches.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Kiko bucks are vicious. We have one and he has to live in goat prison, and he does use his horns to work on getting out constantly. The does are no problem.

One day I was walking through the pasture and heard something thundering up behind me. I turned around real quick and he was about to hit me full force. He pulled up when I faced him and started yelling at him. Dh thought it was amusing  and he didn't get locked up then, he just told me to carry a stick. About a week later he attacked dh and bruised up his legs. That's when he got moved to goat prison.

They are very aware of their horns and will turn their head to fit through tight places. 

The only problem we have with goats getting their heads stuck in the fence is juveniles, almost always males. There's an certain size when their horns fit easily going through the fence, but are difficult to get back out. The bigger goats horns won't fit through.


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for some wonderful hints. The kilos horns are amazing looking. The only thing is that I was hoping to be able to make drinking horns out of the racks I was going to get and I don't think the kilos will work for that. I guess I should have given more details about the type of horns I was looking for.


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

AnnaS said:


> Catalinas & Angoras. Spanish meat goats can have nice racks too. You can do a Google search on "goat hunt" as domestic goats and Merino/Jacob sheep with big horns have become popular on "hunting" ranches.


Do the Spanish meat goats have a breed name or are they just called Spanish goats?
The Catalinas look exotic and nice but do you think their horns could be made into drinking horns? It is hard for me to tell from the picures I have seen.
Have any of you had any experience with "brush" goats?
Is a Merino the same as a Jacob?


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Aren't drinking horns usually made from sheep's horns?


----------



## hornless (Jan 23, 2007)

americanbulldog said:


> Do the Spanish meat goats have a breed name or are they just called Spanish goats?
> 
> Just Spanish goats
> 
> ...


A merino and Jacob are two dif. breeds. Merino Jacob crosses is what the poster was talking about


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Janis Sauncy said:


> I don't know if it would be typical of this cross, but I had a Nubian/pygmy cross that I didn't get disbudded in time. In addition, because of some other things going on at the time, he didn't get castrated until he was older. He grew a really impressive "rack." Totally unlike anything I have ever seen. Really wide at the base and a really neat curve to them.
> 
> Unfortunately, he would use them to get his way.
> 
> ...


A Nubian/Pygmy cross is a Kinder, and while small, most certainly does qualify as meat. They are a dual-purpose breed. I have no idea what mature horns would look like, though, as I disbud mine.

Kathleen


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

MariaAZ said:


> Aren't drinking horns usually made from sheep's horns?


Could be, but I was hoping to find some goats that would work.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

ABD...
The drinking horns that I've seen were from cattle. Don't think goat horns would work.... I could be wrong tho (it has happened once) lol

Kaza


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Yep, I think the Kiko goats horns are so very beautiful. I have Cashmere and their horns are almost just as amazing. The bucks do grow a lot better looking set. This guy was only 2 in this picture.


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

Kazahleenah said:


> ABD...
> The drinking horns that I've seen were from cattle. Don't think goat horns would work.... I could be wrong tho (it has happened once) lol
> 
> Kaza


That is really too bad. I don't really want to deal with cattle.* No* goat horns would work?


----------

